# Stomp Pad Design!



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, I won these metal cones/spikes and I just can't think of a design I want to turn it into. So gimme some suggestions! (Spikes/cones are about 1cm in diameter) woohoo; heres a picture:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

1 vote for a penis


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Classy.

I used stomp pads on my old Rome Anthem, but they weren't spikes. They were just 3 bars. I think it would look cool if you did that with spikes. 3 rows of 3 or something.

I personally don't use them anymore, though. I think they mess with the look of the board. Also, people teased me for having them :cheeky4:


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Classy.
> 
> I used stomp pads on my old Rome Anthem, but they weren't spikes. They were just 3 bars. I think it would look cool if you did that with spikes. 3 rows of 3 or something.
> 
> I personally don't use them anymore, though. I think they mess with the look of the board. Also, people teased me for having them :cheeky4:


hey thats not a bad idea, and you can tease them once they trip off the lifts and you ride away


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you go here:

Untitled Document

Enter the site and go to Tech Series. I bought the Tech Bars. I think they look pretty clean.

Anyways, I don't hate on anyone with pads. I took a black diamond trail once and the jump off the lift was steep. I was so cool without my stomp pads that I landed and my board and foot went opposite directions. Sometimes being cool can hurt.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

when you put those on make sure you give them enough time so stick before you ride (like 2 days) 
i had some like that and i didnt wait long enough and they all fell off the next day


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

oh, k thanks for the advide so far everyone!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If the board has been used, wash it with soap and water and let it dry before you put them on as well. I know it probably says all that on the package, but some people don't bother to read instructions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm definatly feeling the dead crow for mine this year. haha


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: Hey that's your call. You want a bloody dead bird on your board, go for it, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

you obviously have never seen the number of black birds we get here. *shudders*


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> If the board has been used, wash it with soap and water and let it dry before you put them on as well. I know it probably says all that on the package, but some people don't bother to read instructions.


when you say wash it with *soap* do you mean like regular bar soap, dish soap, etc. ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Rubbing Alcohol and cotton swab..will take away any grease and grime..let dry..stick'm down


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Doesn't really matter. I don't have rubbing alcohol in the house so I just used soap. Rubbing alcohol would probably work great, too. Just make sure you clean off the grime.


----------

